# Please pray for my Son..............



## Inthegarge (Feb 28, 2012)

He is on a plane headed for Afghanistan with the Marines....Although he's a Navy Chaplain he's assigned to the 1st Marine Division.........I know he's not worried BUT his mother sure is.........


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 28, 2012)

Always have time to pray for another service member.

John I.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 28, 2012)

We pray for his safe mission and return home. We know you gotta be proud!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 28, 2012)

Prayer just went up from Monroe Ga


----------



## wbwright (Feb 28, 2012)

Sent!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 28, 2012)

Prayers sent, A most honorable mission in life to me.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 28, 2012)

Prayers lifted! Please tell your son Thank You for making this country safe. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 28, 2012)

Prayers from here are added! Thank him for his service for me.


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 29, 2012)

Prayers sent. Thank him for his service for us all.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks Guys !!! Knew I could count on you........... Passed the kind words along.............


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 29, 2012)

prayer sent.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 29, 2012)

Prayers sent for a real hero!


----------



## Sargent (Feb 29, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 29, 2012)

*Safety and peace to him and his unit...*

  With heartfelt thanks for his service.  

I'd like to pray for him by name. 

1st name will do... 

I know God knows him already!


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 29, 2012)

His name is Hank...................Thx again


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 29, 2012)

Prayers sent for a safe return of all our servicemen and women.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 29, 2012)

God bless him.
Hanks in my, and a lot of other people's,  prayers.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Praying for His safe return . Thank You for Your family's sacrifice.


----------



## Ole Crip (Mar 1, 2012)

Sent


----------



## Mike 65 (Mar 3, 2012)

Prayers sent as well as a prayer of thanks for is service.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 3, 2012)

Update............. He arrived safely and will be moving to his permanent FOB in 2 weeks....... 16 degrees there this morning.....Thx RW


----------

